# Personal Wiki - user reviews



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2007)

*Personal wikis* allow people to richly link information on their desktop or mobile computing devices the same way a community wiki links information across the internet. Thus people who like the wiki philosophy of organizing information may find personal wikis useful.

So, how many of you have used and what application you have used. Can you suggest me a good one to use only in the *desktop environment/ local network environment.*

In case you want to know more..
Comparison of wiki software
List of wiki software


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 3, 2007)

BTW... Didja try out TiddlyWiki?  Real nice personal web notebook wiki...


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2007)

I am currently using Dokuwiki on my PC. It's got really nice features for a small home user. It doesn't make use of any DBMS so it's way lighter on resources.
Check out *wikimatrix.org they've given a lot of info on wiki's. Choice wizard on their site is a nice tool *www.wikimatrix.org/wizard.php that's what helped me in finalising dokuwiki.
I did try Media Wiki before but it seemed a bit unsuitable or should I say oversuitable for me needs.
Dokuwiki on the other hand is small and powerful. Not too many complications out of the box. But, you can edit the files and get a lot of things done with it.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> BTW... Didja try out TiddlyWiki?  Real nice personal web notebook wiki...


Ya 40 mins and not able to change the name of the title of the page yet, no man these things has to be easy to edit and change, 

However it is quite small and comfortably a single file where ever you save,  great if you want to carry a wiki on a pen drive..


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 3, 2007)

huh ? whats the use ? and how is it different from normal wiki softwares like mediawiki ?


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2007)

I have been able to add new posts or what ever you call them, but I could not change the name....if you want to know more just download and try....it is very easy that way.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> I have been able to add new posts or what ever you call them, but I could not change the name....if you want to know more just download and try....it is very easy that way.


 Maybe there's a file in where you can make the changes. In dokuwiki I did it that way only.
Tiddlywiki on tiddlyspot feels way too slow and complex.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2007)

Is PHP or something is needed to install??


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2007)

If you mean tiddlywiki then no. It works on javascript. Not even a web server needed.
For dokuwiki you need a web server and php installed.
__________
I guess tiddlywiki won't work for quite a lot of people, they've javascript disabled.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> If you mean tiddlywiki then no. It works on javascript. Not even a web server needed.
> For dokuwiki you need a web server and php installed.
> __________
> I guess tiddlywiki won't work for quite a lot of people, they've javascript disabled.



No, Tidywiki works fine, infact i also tried the MoinMoin it is also working fine..
Problem with your Docuwiki, MediaWiki and Dekiwiki, I think they want Apache, PHP MySQL etal to be running.....

I would not be able to do that


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2007)

No mysql is needed for Dokuwiki. It's optional if you want to enable it. Why can't you run apache and php? You get servers like xampp which are like ready made and so easy for noobs. 
I found tiddlywiki to be pathetically slow.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2007)

^^ya it is slow on the net i browsed some example sites and found them to load very slow. i think you are posting to web or on to the web. i am trying to use tidywiki on my standalone system so no issues here. 

i installed apache but was not able to install php, as i downloaded the zip version. i will download the msi version and will try. 

is xaamp alternative to apache or php?


----------



## mehulved (Mar 4, 2007)

xampp is apache + mysql + php + perl 
*www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 4, 2007)

wow that's great thanx very much..


----------

